
Ask HN: Are computing societies and councils worth your time? - acconrad
I noticed that certain professions have vast community and volunteer associations (for example: lawyers can join local law councils and their state&#x27;s bar association).<p>Do people do this kind of thing in software? Are there certain organizations or groups that are worth trying to get on or have a real impact on their local communities?
======
shaneapen
Being a part of the IEEE Computer Society student branch chapter of my
college, I can say that it helped me gain good connections and it also opened
up opportunities to contribute to local initiatives. So it was a good thing
for me as a student! I would love to know how working professionals see any of
these societies.

